
Ask HN: I'm looking for the self-proclaimed “last private web hosting” site - hellbanner
I&#x27;m looking for the self-proclaimed &quot;last private web hosting&quot; site, that requires no name. You could send them $1 USD in the mail with a desired account &amp; password &amp; they would set it up for you.<p>I think void was in the title. Anyone know?
======
jenkstom
You are probably thinking of this article:
[http://www.dailydot.com/society/anonymous-website-
challenge-...](http://www.dailydot.com/society/anonymous-website-challenge-
voidnull-real-name/) which links to
[http://voidnull.sdf.org](http://voidnull.sdf.org).

------
cstigler
You may be thinking of Silence is Defeat:
[http://silenceisdefeat.com/](http://silenceisdefeat.com/)

"public access unix systems for free speech, established 2000"

They offer free shell accounts with 50MB storage space, HTTP access
([http://silenceisdefeat.net/~username](http://silenceisdefeat.net/~username)),
SSH access, email, etc. Very cool place.

------
white-flame
Host a .onion or .i2p site.

You'll need a 24/7 box somewhere, but it could even be behind a residential
NAT with only outbound connections (at reduced performance than having a
public port). You can easily & transparently move it from one physical place
to another; your hash identifies it, not the physical routing location.

~~~
javajosh
If I wanted to set something up like that, just for fun/experimentation, is
there a tutorial on how to go about it?

~~~
white-flame
I'm more familiar with I2P than Tor.

I2P includes a webserver, to host the local configuration & status page. You
can also host your own public site right from there, by dropping files in the
right place. Click "Website" from your console page and it'll tell you what
you need to do. The URL will be <some hash>.i2p, but you can register with one
of the name servers to give it a more human-friendly <name>.i2p redirect,
similar to DNS->IP address.

From quick googling, it doesn't look like Tor includes a webserver, just TCP
tunneling that you can set up to talk to an independent local webserver
install: [https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-hidden-
service.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-hidden-service.html.en)

Note the same is possible in I2P if you want to use your own webserver.

~~~
javajosh
Well, on first principles, what I would expect to do would be:

    
    
       >brew install tor-server
       >mkdir mysite && cd mysite
       >echo "Hello secret friends!" > index.html
       >tor-server
       Access your site at http://<hash>.tor

~~~
white-flame
That is effectively the I2P process.

------
spilk
Are you talking about
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/) ?

~~~
bhickey
NFS requires that you provide a name. They might cut you some slack if you can
prove you live in North Korea.

~~~
deftnerd
They do have an exception though [1]

"If you live outside the United States and can demonstrate that the site you
wish to host would put you at significant, legitimate risk of retaliation from
a government with a documented track record of reprisal against people who
speak out against it, we may be able to help. Anonymous hosting is serious
business; it can be one component of a coordinated plan to protect you and
your family from torture and murder. It's absolutely not an option you can use
to dodge lawsuits or unpopularity arising from hosted material.

If you feel you need this level of protection, please contact us, taking
appropriate privacy precautions with respect to your correspondence. Be sure
to explain where you live, what you want to host, and why you feel hosting the
material anonymously is the only way to guarantee your safety. Be very
specific; you will need to explain your situation in enough detail so we can
make an informed decision. We may, in our sole discretion, decide to waive the
contact information requirement in exchange for periodic reviews of your site
content by NearlyFreeSpeech.NET personnel to verify that your usage of the
service is consistent with your claims. Please be aware that even if we
approve your request, paying anonymously is extremely difficult.

We regret we are not able to provide anonymous hosting to residents of the
United States under any circumstances."

[1]
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/about/faq#Anonymous](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/about/faq#Anonymous)

------
lavara
Not sure if it's what you're looking for but:
[http://sdf.org/?join](http://sdf.org/?join)

~~~
FroshKiller
I've been a member of the SDF for years. If you're interested in Internet 1.0
and "just want some space" so to speak, it's great.

~~~
lavara
Totally agree.

------
merah
[http://voidnull.sdf.org/](http://voidnull.sdf.org/)

~~~
sfk
"It appears that the voidnull account has been disabled on Hacker News."

I think they ban tor, or new-account tor users (which completely defeats the
purpose of using tor in the first place).

~~~
itaibn
I created my account and log in through Tor and don't experience any problems.
I don't think I ever logged in outside of Tor, but I don't consider it to be a
security requirement and am not sensitive about it, so it's possible there are
exception (in particular it's that I misremember creating the account through
Tor).

------
mtmail
These guys don't store payment details and allow cash-in-the-mail. I used them
for a domain name once. [http://mediaon.com/About-
Us.php#Payment](http://mediaon.com/About-Us.php#Payment)

------
jasonvorhe
Everything you mentioned fits to [https://uberspace.de](https://uberspace.de),
except the grand proclamation.

------
decentrality
[http://sdf.org/](http://sdf.org/)

Apparently, you create a shell, and have this free:

USERS (free) 200MB disk quota / 5,000 files divided into 4 areas

mutt, pop3, imap, icq, twitter, bsflite (aim), local irc games, mud, lynx,
gopher, TOPS-20 [http://yourlogin.sdf.org](http://yourlogin.sdf.org) (over 50
domains to choose from) traceroute, ping, whois, dig and more \- after account
validation - inbound ssh, ftp and sftp connections elm, pine, alpine, mailx
and rmail webmail interface bash, ksh, tcsh, rc and zsh ed, ex, vi, pico, nano
and emacs shell, awk and sed based CGI USENET access (read/post), ClariNET
access hundreds of shell/network utilities

They have 'paid' services also, which you can pay for in cash.

[http://sdf.org/?join](http://sdf.org/?join)

------
zimbatm
what about [https://neocities.org/](https://neocities.org/) ?

------
kordless
I built something that starts instances with Bitcoin, if that helps any:
[https://www.stackmonkey.com/](https://www.stackmonkey.com/). You add ssh keys
with a callback, so the site never sees who you are. The virtual appliances
run on my HP Cloud account, so for now your instance would be there.

Will be adding container tech to it at some point.

~~~
jacquesm
That's not anonymous with the amount of google cruft on there. At least google
will know that you instantiated something there and google is within the US so
can be subpoenaed to reveal the details of whoever visited your site.

Note how the sdf page linked elsewhere in this thread is completely clean in
that respect. They do have some other issues but at least they try to keep
third parties out of the loop.

------
jbuzbee
How about nyx.net? They've been around a long, long, time

[http://www.nyx.net/](http://www.nyx.net/)

------
tedunangst
[http://www.dhp.com/account.html](http://www.dhp.com/account.html)

~~~
brandon
Site looks terribly defunct. No announcements since 2012?

~~~
Ganz7
Looks really sketchy as well.

------
ikeboy
There's [https://www.anonymousspeech.com](https://www.anonymousspeech.com),
which I believe was used by the creator of bitcoin to register bitcoin.org

------
skorlir
There's also [http://tilde.club](http://tilde.club), although they haven't
been accepting new registrations for a little while

------
lrvick
If you are looking for something along these lines, and fully free, check out
[http://hashbang.sh](http://hashbang.sh)

------
TheElectricAnt
[http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html](http://www.autistici.org/en/index.html)

~~~
tubia
This is not what the user requested but it's definitively worth for the
attention they put on privacy and activism. The tech collettive is totally
autonomous. Here is the Manifesto
[http://www.autistici.org/en/who/manifesto.html](http://www.autistici.org/en/who/manifesto.html)

------
hurin
There is a small number of VPS providers that accept Bitcoin (and require no
identifying information) - probably this is your best bet.

~~~
username
Here's a list of providers accepting BTC:
[http://cryto.net/~joepie91/bitcoinvps.html](http://cryto.net/~joepie91/bitcoinvps.html)

------
tiatia
nearlyfreespeach.net

------
jsprogrammer
Make it a GitHub Page for free.

